# Problème de vérification certificat... SSL, HTTPS



## dirafz (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème.

J'ai un mac V10.7.4

J'ai l'impression que cela ressemble à un problème d'autorité de certification.

Quand j'ouvre mail, il me met un message : Mail ne peut pas vérifier l'idéntité de "imap.gmail.com"

Quand je vais sur facebook ou un autre site : il me dit, facebook utilise un certificat de sécurité invalide.

Quand je veut télécharger les MAJ du MAC : Erreur : La mise à jour n'a pas pu être vérifiée...

Bref je suis dans la merde 

Je viens de faire les réparation NTFS, J'ai nettoyé tout avec Onyx..
Je bute sur cette galère si quelqu'un a une idée de la provenance du problème et comment le régler.


----------



## otgl (19 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si tu te débrouilles en anglais, mais essaie les quatre étapes données ici:

http://b.rthr.me/wp/?p=356

Vérifie aussi si l'horloge de ton Mac indique la bonne date.


----------



## Mosk (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je sais que ce post est très vieux mais j'ai eu le même problème ces derniers temps.
Lorsque j'ai cliqué sur voir le certificat, il était indiqué qu'Avast m'envoyait ce message.
Il suffit d'accepter qu'Avast ne pose plus la question par l'option, ne plus demander.

O.


----------

